# Filling the grain with a Tung Oil finish



## mlacab (Oct 21, 2008)

I am trying to acheave a hand rubbed finish on varius veneers. One in particular is Wenge. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to fill the grain and use a Tung Oil finish. I have heard that you can't spray a sealer (multiple coats) to fill the grain as the Oil will not penetrate the wood. I am also hearing the same regarding a paste filler. I am on a deadline to get samples out and would be thankfull for any and all feedback. Thanks,MLACAB


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Wenge is a porous and oily wood. Take a sample and give it a good wipe down with acetone. Then use a paste wood filler. Use *this one* or similar one that is solvent based.

Once you are done with that procedure, you can use most any finish. The products marked "Tung Oil Finish" may or may not have any pure tung oil in it at all. Most "finishes" marked that way are a mix of an oil, usually boiled linseed oil, mineral spirits, and an oil base varnish, usually mixed in thirds. You can use those or mix your own and increase the varnish ratio to 50%.

Or, you could just use as a wipe on finish a thinned mix of oil base varnish or oil base polyurethane, and mineral spirits.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I would do as cabinetman suggested but would use a spitcoat of dewaxed shellac before applying the filler. The oils may come back to haunt you without a barrier coat of some kind.


----------

